# A Couple Of More Ba37 Roadster Q's



## Theresse (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sure I'll have more questions later, as well!

What accessories would have been available for this bike back in the day that might still be found?  Where to best find them besides Ebay?  I'd absolutely love a light, or reproduction light if an old one couldn't be made to work well.  Would also love old bell, truss rods (I think that's what they're called!), kick stand that went with bike and the fenders the bike originally came with.  Would also love an old basket of some sort.

Where do I go to get the original saddle restored??

Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 2, 2016)

you could start with a wanted to buy ad in the classifieds.take some good pictures of the seat you want restored and send a message to rustjunkie here on this site.you should be able to find most of what you need,with matching fenders probably the most difficult to find.bring your wallet,as some of these parts can be pricey,but can be found reasonable with some patience..


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Here's mine, all orginal besides the grips and pedals. Gives you an idea


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm not convinced that the fenders are incorrect I think the front fender is just on backwards.


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not convinced that the fenders are incorrect I think the front fender is just on backwards.



kinda thinking the same after seeing the other bike.will be interesting to see what pops up under all the crud and spraybombing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 2, 2016)

Beautiful bicycle @Jarod24 !
Was the badge on it when you got it?


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Ya, I'd bet the fenders are original. And I think you have the original seat that was pictured on some girls bike in your other thread. So all you really need is new grips, possibly pedals and the truss rods.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Beautiful bicycle @Jarod24 !
> Was the badge on it when you got it?



Yes it was,
Original tires too


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not convinced that the fenders are incorrect I think the front fender is just on backwards.



They are not schwinn. Should have indents for the fork and rear stay. These do not. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is the same year as yours. Notice the flat braces on the fenders. These were built a little different then the blue one




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Ya, I'd bet the fenders are original. And I think you have the original seat that was pictured on some girls bike in your other thread. So all you really need is new grips, possibly pedals and the truss rods.



Betcha they are not 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Betcha they are not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I agree the flat braces were earlier. Is that all your basing that off of? The fender braces?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I agree the flat braces were earlier. Is that all your basing that off of? The fender braces?



And the fact the fenders on the silver bike have no indents for the fork or rear stays... also the rear bottom profile of the silver fender is different then schwinn and is missing the 2nd hole for the drop stand clip which I'm sure all of them had this year.. but don't quote me haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I agree the flat braces were earlier. Is that all your basing that off of? The fender braces?



I agree the saddle on the girls bike is the correct one for this BA67... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 2, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> I agree the flat braces were earlier. Is that all your basing that off of? The fender braces?



I think the front should also have a ducktail... can't remember though... have seen both on the early ones... also the rear fender brace is attached in the wrong spot on the Fender... 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 2, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And the fact the fenders on the silver bike have no indents for the fork or rear stays... also the rear bottom profile of the silver fender is different then schwinn and is missing the 2nd hole for the drop stand clip which I'm sure all of them had this year.. but don't quote me haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Ahhh I see what ya mean. Yeah i agree with ya must not be correct.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 3, 2016)

Accessories for a b67 motorbike would have been a chrome hockey stick chain guard,a 4 cell delta battery tube,w/a delta fender mounted hornlite,horn button mounted on the bars. You could add a 2 speed new departure,late '37 a forewheel brake,a locking truss fork or a speing fork. They only built these gus,the b,ba,&c models,from late 35-mid '38,b.t.w. hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 3, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> Here's mine, all orginal besides the grips and pedals. Gives you an idea
> 
> View attachment 323901
> 
> View attachment 323902



BC model,1937. Sweet bike!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> BC model,1937. Sweet bike!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



?... that's not a BC.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2016)

Leave the fork you have on it...those are unique to these early ones. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 4, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> ?... that's not a BC....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Paint patterns are specific for the 36/37 bc models.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 4, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> Paint patterns are specific for the 36/37 bc models.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk



Nevermind, forgot there was a BA67 and a BC67... well for 38 anyways.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theresse (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes that does help, thanks very much!  How do you know all this?!



keith kodish said:


> Accessories for a b67 motorbike would have been a chrome hockey stick chain guard,a 4 cell delta battery tube,w/a delta fender mounted hornlite,horn button mounted on the bars. You could add a 2 speed new departure,late '37 a forewheel brake,a locking truss fork or a speing fork. They only built these gus,the b,ba,&c models,from late 35-mid '38,b.t.w. hope this helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Theresse (Jun 5, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Leave the fork you have on it...those are unique to these early ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Ok thanks - don't plan on changing anything original.


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 5, 2016)

Had a few of these. Earliest on was a late 35.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

